# Word of the Week - Week 39, 2015



## SENC (Sep 23, 2015)

Better late than never, eh? I suspect this one could find some use around here from time to time when we're looking for just the right insult.

sciolist - a noun meaning one who has only superficial knowledge; a pretender to profound or scientific knowledge; a smatterer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 23, 2015)

So a bull Sh!$er !?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2015)

Henry quit beating yourself up with all this self-hatred.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2015)

Whoa there chicken lips, nobody better be insulting anyone here....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Whoa there chicken lips, nobody better be insulting anyone here....



It's okay Marc - Henry takes solace in pejorative arrows, to and fro. And don't forget the French pronunciation of Henry is "awn-ree (ornery)".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 24, 2015)

I went to school with a sciolist... Crookedest back you've ever seen!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 24, 2015)

I think Henry finally used a word he has been called

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey David, was the sciolist from "Ricketts" Glen? If so, real basket case. Opps, read it wrong. The soloist was the kid in band who played by them self while the sciolist never really played at all. Yeah, think there was a few just there to make their parents happy....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

